# HELP I'M NEW



## abc123au (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey,I'm a newbie to the message board, and well IBS as well...um basically HELP?What are some 'things' i can do to combat IBS?i'm on meds, and thats helping a lil.... experiences and trials anyone...( my name is kate, i'm 21 and from Australia)Thanks..kate


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

sorry kate i posted in the wrong box. See the message hi kate (that was supposed to be here).jamie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

HI Kare, nice to meet you!Well, i always recommened Hypnotherapy www.ibsaudioprogram.comIf you want to know more post for me here. Also, there is diet www.eatingforibs.com, a lot of people have found good effects from this.Anto spasmodics can help, peppermint tea etc. Can you post again with your symptoms so we can help better?Have you been diagnosed?


----------

